# New Union Forma strap



## deadlift350 (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm looking at the Forces. If I get ahold of their team model, it comes with the new Forma ankle straps that are on the Strada's. Anyone have any experience with these vs the normal straps?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Forma strap is the best strap Union has ever made.


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

deadlift350 said:


> I'm looking at the Forces. If I get ahold of their team model, it comes with the new Forma ankle straps that are on the Strada's. Anyone have any experience with these vs the normal straps?


Just picked up a set of the 18/19 team force's(White) during Black Friday sales to replace an old set of forces that have gotten pretty shredded over the years and the upgraded strap feels pretty nice. Slightly thinner than the old strap but wider. No complaints at all, especially since they've fixed their old hardware issue that caused the bolts to rattle loose over time(Minor gripe IMO anyways, as you should always check/tighten your gear before riding). :grin:


----------



## deadlift350 (Apr 25, 2018)

surfvilano said:


> Just picked up a set of the 18/19 team force's(White) during Black Friday sales to replace an old set of forces that have gotten pretty shredded over the years and the upgraded strap feels pretty nice. Slightly thinner than the old strap but wider. No complaints at all, especially since they've fixed their old hardware issue that caused the bolts to rattle loose over time(Minor gripe IMO anyways, as you should always check/tighten your gear before riding). :grin:


awesome. I found them for $250. I'm not in a hurry as i'm injured for this season  so should I wait until end of season deals? or by then, do you think they'll be out of stock since they're the team edition?


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

deadlift350 said:


> awesome. I found them for $250. I'm not in a hurry as i'm injured for this season  so should I wait until end of season deals? or by then, do you think they'll be out of stock since they're the team edition?



I'd imagine they'll be out of stock by then. You can take your chances and try to wait, but it seems like they only produce so many of the team model version. 

They actually removed the sale for the team white version on Evo(where I bought mine) after the first day of the Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend deals but kept the regular forces on sale through Monday. They've totally removed the team white version from the site now too, so I'm guessing they've sold out of their current batch(Idk whether they get multiple shipments throughout the season or not?). Backcountry still has them, however, their pictures are outdated and are of the 17/18 version. I refuse to buy from them now unless there's 0 alternatives anyways though after a misleading promotion which they refused to honor.


----------



## deadlift350 (Apr 25, 2018)

surfvilano said:


> I'd imagine they'll be out of stock by then. You can take your chances and try to wait, but it seems like they only produce so many of the team model version.
> 
> They actually removed the sale for the team white version on Evo(where I bought mine) after the first day of the Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend deals but kept the regular forces on sale through Monday. They've totally removed the team white version from the site now too, so I'm guessing they've sold out of their current batch(Idk whether they get multiple shipments throughout the season or not?). Backcountry still has them, however, their pictures are outdated and are of the 17/18 version. I refuse to buy from them now unless there's 0 alternatives anyways though after a misleading promotion which they refused to honor.


Do you have any experience between the forces vs the atlas?


----------



## najrock (Jan 6, 2019)

i dunno man i just rode the falcors today coming off of cartels and I had like the worst pain since i started snowboarding... i did a ton of adjusting and got it tolerable but damn... these are not cadillacs by any stretch of the imagination... 

Im running 10.5 burton slx boots in the size medium falcor and am right on the edge of the biding size chart but I have always done this with cartels with no problem... I have emailed union to see if they will trade my medium straps for large straps which hopefully will help... It will be a shame if I can't get these to work cause the mini disc system completely changes my board flex for the better... the cartels were suffocating my TRS and I didnt even know it until today... surfy... light... I rock the forward lean on the most setting and it still is chill forward and back and the highback while not that tall def channels more power into heelside turns than cartels... 

unfortunately these things were not nearly as comfy... not even in the same dimension... which I can say is true as well for the cartels not even being in the same dimension as the falcors when it came to performance... 

tomorrow I am running the cartel ankle strap on the falcor... which is some sort of abortion but it is what it is.

5'9 | 170 | 25/-15 | 23" | libtech TRS 157/burton slx 10.5/ falcors |


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

deadlift350 said:


> Do you have any experience between the forces vs the atlas?


Nah, unfortunately not, sorry. Based on Union's manufacturer descriptions/ratings on their website though I'd imagine the atlas will be a hair stiffer. 

For what it's worth though, I've never felt like the forces weren't stiff/responsive enough. The contact's(also own these which is why I mention them) flex, however, is definitely too much IMO for big mountain charging and have been relegated to my park only days as such.


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

najrock said:


> i dunno man i just rode the falcors today coming off of cartels and I had like the worst pain since i started snowboarding... i did a ton of adjusting and got it tolerable but damn... these are not cadillacs by any stretch of the imagination...
> 
> Im running 10.5 burton slx boots in the size medium falcor and am right on the edge of the biding size chart but I have always done this with cartels with no problem... I have emailed union to see if they will trade my medium straps for large straps which hopefully will help... It will be a shame if I can't get these to work cause the mini disc system completely changes my board flex for the better... the cartels were suffocating my TRS and I didnt even know it until today... surfy... light... I rock the forward lean on the most setting and it still is chill forward and back and the highback while not that tall def channels more power into heelside turns than cartels...
> 
> ...


Interesting, I haven't felt any strap pain at all with mine. I'm running a size 9.5 ThirtyTwo Zephyr Jones boot, in the M size bindings also. Any chance you're over-tightening the straps?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Not going to lie, love the new Forma strap. Such a solid invention and introduction to the Union line.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Love my Forma Strap on my Falcors as well. I just need to find a shop that has the new locking washers though!


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Love my Forma Strap on my Falcors as well. I just need to find a shop that has the new locking washers though!


Same! I could definitely use a few sets for the olddd forces I've got(10/11s?) and the 16/17 contacts... I'm just too lazy to ever stop anywhere and check before/after riding :facepalm1:


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

surfvilano said:


> Same! I could definitely use a few sets for the olddd forces I've got(10/11s?) and the 16/17 contacts... I'm just too lazy to ever stop anywhere and check before/after riding :facepalm1:


Yeah I asked a Christy Sports here in Winter Park and no go. It seems like they're loosening even faster now. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Dang, just asked Union for the washers, and they said it's $12 shipped to get the updated hardware. Kinda annoyed that it isn't free. Might just suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## deadlift350 (Apr 25, 2018)

Decided to jump on those Team Force bindings. all white with the upgraded straps. looks epic. cant wait


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

deadlift350 said:


> Decided to jump on those Team Force bindings. all white with the upgraded straps. looks epic. cant wait


Nice! I doubt you'll be disappointed. I love mine.


----------

